# My Karcher 3.99 has a stutter!?



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

My 3.99 seems to have developed what can only be described as a 'stutter'. When it is in 'standby' (I'm not squirting!), the engine shudders or stutters constantly, which it never used to...

Any ideas why this is please folks? Is my dear Karcher on its way out?

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

mine used to stutter when i was using it or when it was in standby.

turns out that some of the hose i was using was flattened, so it wasn't receiving the correct water pressure


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think the hose is okay, but I'll certainly check it - thanks for the suggestion.

Anyone else please?


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

Check the inlet filter.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

mine does it occasionally, and the pressure drops. I changed from a coiled hose linked to the mains to a 15' hose linked to pumped water from my 1100L tank and it doesnt do it anymore. I think it is also a drop in supply pressure that seems to cause it from a kinked/flat hose etc.....


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Mate, is the engine 'Pulsing?' If so it may mean that its cracked somewhere I believe, if its under warranty get it sent back!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I guess it could be described as pulsing... does anyone know how long the Karcher warranty is please?


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

Sounds like it could be cracked then, Im sure thats what they put it down to if it pulses in standby....I think the warranty is 12 months.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Gutted... I have had it about 2 years I think.

It still works, so I guess I'll just have to live with it until it conks out on me 

I'll check the other suggestions here though.

I assume its more economical to just buy a new one?


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I had the same problem. 'coughing'..

It did drop in pressure, it was useless.. I just had to put it to one side and buy a spanking new one (with warranty..)


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Mine started "pulsing". Found out it was not enough water pressure. Turned on tap fully and made sure washing machine was not on and misses was not in the shower!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Is this one okay for cleaning a car?

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7402010/Trail/searchtext>KARCHER.htm

Comes with Dirt Blaster too, which I think is £35. A smaller one would be useful, should I need to take it anywhere in my ikkle Fiesta


----------



## Averroes (Dec 30, 2007)

Mine does this but the pressure on mine seems fine


----------



## AW8 (Dec 11, 2006)

Russ- I think that one looks ok haven't seen one in the real. I would check the hose is up to the job and not a thin cheapie one. Pressure seems ok cant comment re the motor spec. Then again PW's not really my subject matter. I see that the one on the link has a dirtblaster my K3.99 came with one & it can lift flaking paint on older cars etc. My variolance, ( should be called crapio lance !!!), packed up on my K3.99 and I had to borrow a neighbours cheap karcher extension lance (4.760-262). Suprisedly it sapped less pressure than the variolance & was more manouverable & IMO a better all rounder despite less pressure varaince. Bottom line is I bought one and cheap too off ebay - loads there. BTW that lance is not often packaged with new units.

Others on here have spent far much more money re PW's but IMO that small one still has enough pressure and IMO units without retractable hoses & /or cables, (even on wheels) can be more of a PITA to store & manouvere than one like the argos one on the link. 

I had K3.99 pulsing when connected to the hoselock garden hose reel. I had already replaced the tap to hoselock pipe with a short extension piece approx 3.5 feet long. I just connect karcher straight to the tap via that short hose and bypass the reel so no kink issues or reduced pressure - similar to other post comments.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I seem to have the same problem, is this the same sound?



Apolagies for bumping an old thread.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

EastUpperGooner said:


> I seem to have the same problem, is this the same sound?
> 
> Apolagies for bumping an old thread.


My old Karcher makes that sound when the power is on and you do not press the lance trigger. Once the trigger is pressed the pump noise is constant. It's only in standby i.e power on but no water pumping that it makes that noise.


----------



## Averroes (Dec 30, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> I seem to have the same problem, is this the same sound?
> 
> 
> 
> Apolagies for bumping an old thread.


Thats the sound my machines makes but other than the sound and lagging whilst idle it performs well even with regular use at least once or twice a week since 2004 when i bought it new


----------



## Ijut (Oct 29, 2007)

Mine did that, had to get it repaired and cost about £45. Good as new now.:thumb:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

all fixed now.

Took it to the lowest pressure and stopped just before full wack and it's fine.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Russ there is a karcher service centre opening up in dudley, i dont know if you want to take it there and let them take a look?

my old cheapo PW used to pulsate while in standby and squirting water and in the end one of the seals went and started squirting water out of the air vents :lol:


----------

